# Off-duty Conn. Police Officer killed in car crash



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Off-duty Police Officer killed in car crash
****Off-duty Police Officer killed in car crash- Story by Tricia Taskey*

























if (document.layers) {document.write(''); document.close();}coreAdsCreate('wnsz_20', 'loc', '100');









(Southington-WTNH September 2, 2006 7:00 PM)_ The Meriden Police Department is mourning the loss of one of their own tonight. The young officer was off duty when he was killed in a single car crash just blocks away from his home. 

_by News Channel 8's Tricia Taskey_
"He was known for his smile. He always had a smile on his face." 
He was 26-years-old and a Meriden police officer for 4-years. Early Saturday morning Officer Jeffrey Boucher was killed when his car slammed into this utility pole on Main Street in Southington. 
"I heard the car coming because it had loud exhaust. He was going 100 miles an hour, he started to lose it sideways. He went airborne, snapped that utility pole in half. It was a convertible. He got ejected. There was beer cans everywhere. It was raining beer cans out of it," says Freeman Heath, witness. 
"The telephone pole tore his convertible top right off. He went flying out of the car. The driver's side was just smashed," says Melissa Hepple, witness. 
Southington police won't say if speed or alcohol were factors. They're still trying to figure out exactly what happened. 
"Road conditions were dry at the time. It wasn't raining yet. We don't have a high number of accidents at that location," says Captain Greg Simone, Southington Police. 
Friends came to the crash site today to leave flowers and mementos and just console each other. Those friends didn't want to talk to us on camera however they tell News Channel 8 that Boucher was a great guy, someone who was a motivator and inspired people and that he got a lot accomplished in his 26-years. 
We're told Boucher served in the Marines, was a Meriden DARE officer, a member of the SWAT team, and worked on different committees in the police department. News of his death has hit hard here. 
"It's been traumatic for everyone. I just came from one of the most traumatic role calls. The chief addressed the officers," says Sgt. Lenny Caponigro, Meriden Police. 
Tonight his fellow officers go on patrol without officer Boucher. Instead they're wearing black mourning bands around their badges in his memory


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

"I heard the car coming because it had loud exhaust. He was going 100 miles an hour, he started to lose it sideways. He went airborne, snapped that utility pole in half. It was a convertible. He got ejected. There was beer cans everywhere. It was raining beer cans out of it," says Freeman Heath, witness.

Who the hell are you to say he was going 100 MPH????? Were you sitting at the accident scene at the time of the accident with your radar gun?
For some reason I feel that if this witness didnt know that the victim was a Police Officer he wouldnt have stressed the thing about beer cans.

My thoughts and prayers go out to the officers family,friends, and co-workers.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

RIP Marine.


----------

